# Ive heard romurs of pike in the GMR



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

If you could posibly tell me what area around Troy-Tipp City in the GMR is producing some pike.Privet message me.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes, there are northern pike in the GMR, in the link provided you'll see that they start to show up in the river once you get north of Dayton. I've never got around to fishing for them, but I do need to give it a try sometime.
http://oh.water.usgs.gov/ohgap/fish.htm


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I've heard the same rumors of pike, even talked with a few fellas who have tagged into them, however from my understanding they are few and far between, difficult to actively target & most are caught by people fishing for something else - good luck if you go after them.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes there are pike in the gmr. I have caught over the last 3 year while fishing for smallies. the first one was a little over 20inches just down stream of taylorsville dam(I also saw some one catch a small muskie at the dam a couple years ago). the second one I caght was just past the 571 bridge and was about 15 inches. Iwas wading a trib. of the gmr 3 weeks ago and hooked and lost one then saw one swim by about 15min. later. I am not sure that there is a fishable population of pike in the river although they are in there. try fishing for some smallies and you might just hook one some time. Try mepps agilias. Good luck!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

There is alot of underrated fishign water downstream from Taylorville. I swore that I saw a Muskie (small one) once while wading for smallies. I do know there are/were small Pike caught next to the Marriott Hotel next to Welcome Staduim. We used to have people bring pics of them into All About Sports.


----------

